# How long have you been pregnant?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I ask a woman how long she has been pregnant, and when she's due?

"Kuinka monta kuukautta olet odottanut?" (?)

"Milloin tulee vauva?" (?)


----------



## akana

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> How can I ask a woman how long she has been pregnant, and when she's due?
> 
> "Kuinka monta kuukautta olet odottanut?" (?)
> 
> "Milloin tulee vauva?" (?)


 Though Finns might have some better ways to say it, you would be understood perfectly.

An alternative for the first one would be to say, _Millä kuukaudella olet (raskaana)? _("How far along are you?" in English.)


----------



## Hakro

I think that the most common way to say the first example is "Monennellako kuukaudella olet?"

"Milloin vauva tulee?" would be a better word order for the second example


----------



## hui

> "Milloin tulee vauva?"



_Milloin on laskettu aika?_ = What is the estimated [lit. calculated] time [of birth]?


----------



## sakvaka

A more literal translation of your phrase would be _Kauanko olet ollut raskaana?_ – not all too impossible, either.


----------

